# AQ Töre noch zu?wo?



## Rexo (11. Januar 2008)

Hi ich wollte mier demnagst einen neuen chr auf einem anderen server machen aber wo sind die AQ töre noch zu

Edit:mier is gerade aufgefahlen das das Thread im falschen forum ist-.-


----------



## Nomadenseele (11. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte mier demnagst einen neuen chr auf einem anderen server machen aber wo sind die AQ töre noch zu
> 
> Edit:mier is gerade aufgefahlen das das Thread im falschen forum ist-.-



Wenn, dann bestimmt ein Server wie Ugoro, auf dem keiner spielt.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2008)

ne die sind offen kenne einen der auf dem server spielt


----------



## Monyesak (12. Januar 2008)

glaub das is hier zu sehen wenn ich mich net täusche

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/e...rt/servers.html


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2008)

he??


ich dachte auf Eschenkessel wahren die tore schon offen

ist der einzige deutsche server wo die noch zu sind-.-


Edit :werden auf dem server uberhaupt noch die ressi gesammelt oder bleiben die tore da fur immer ??
was heist das Inaktiv


----------



## Daimien (12. Januar 2008)

also bei uns auf Die Aldor sind die Tore offen wenn ich mich nicht kommplet täusche.....


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2008)

m bei aldor steht inaktiv. 

das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Isegrim (12. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich hieß es mal von Blizz, daß nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne (6 Monate?) die Tore automatisch geöffnet werden, um Spielern nicht zu benachteiligen, die einen faulen Server erwischt haben.

/Thread mal ins Gildenforum verschoben. Scheint mir noch am ehesten zu passen.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2008)

a ok




Isegrim schrieb:


> /Thread mal ins Gildenforum verschoben. Scheint mir noch am ehesten zu passen.


danke


----------



## Isegrim (12. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> a ok
> danke



In solchen Fällen kann man übrigens auch den eigenen Thread bzw. Beitrag per 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 melden.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2008)

Danke  Isegrim

merke ich mier


----------

